

Show HN: Coinplay.io–buy Indie PC Games with BTC, LTC, XDG and CC - cpt_merica
https://coinplay.io/

======
cpt_merica
Built this to replace a Shopify store over the last few months. Moving toward
selling bundles in future builds.

We're a small team of three working to find indie game devs and publishers to
partner with us. We're active on social media. And our current site is the
foundation and first iteration of our sales platform.

Would love some feedback.

